# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Σετάκι - Μητρική, επεξεργαστής, ραμ

## paulk

Πωλείται σε λειτουργική κατάσταση πλήρες μητρική.

Μητρική: GA-M61VME-S2 https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard...E-S2-rev-20#ov
Επεξεργαστής: AMD Athlon 64 X2 http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 X2 4000+ - ADO4000IAA5DD (ADO4000DDBOX).html
Ram: Kingston 1GB

Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, μπουτάρι κανονικά.

30 ευρώ.
Στέλνω με αντικαταβολή και έξοδα παραλήπτη.

----------

